# uk land for hunting wanted



## a5hley89 (Nov 18, 2013)

hi if you have got a large plot of land that has got rabbits and other small vermin on and you live in UK ENGLAND please message back im looking for new land for shooting on and pracktace my survival skills and tecneeks








Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## a5hley89 (Nov 18, 2013)

also i forgot to ask if anyone in UK ENGLAND nos of any free rivers or lakes were i could go trout fishing? thanks agen for looking 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## aakicee (Apr 16, 2015)

hunting means putting food on the table for your family.


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

I live in the uk and i fish and hunt where i can i dont use friearms either all traps and stuff


----------

